# Six Degrees of Separation



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 25, 2012)

If you're not familiar with this concept, its basically where you try to "connect" yourself with someone else through different people. And you try to do this with as few "degrees" as possible.

For example, my godmother is friends with Barry Humphries, who is friends with Queen Elizabeth II. That would make me 3 degrees away from Her Majesty.

Who else has found some interesting connections?


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 25, 2012)

Ooh, I've done this in English before. But I don't have my book back yet. I'll just have to remember one from the top of my head. Um...
Me -> An old friend/enemy. A frenemy, I guess. She appeared on Britains Got Talent if anyone know what that is. -> Simon Cowell -> Queen Elizabeteh II (again)
Wow that took a lot of remembering. =P


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 25, 2012)

My grandfather played rugby against Richard Harris and my fianceé is a niece of John B. Keane, so I have two degrees with each of them.


----------



## yiran (Aug 26, 2012)

My brother owes me for his girlfriend. In kindergarten I met a friend so my mum knew her mum and her mum introduced my mum to my brother's girlfriend's mum. That's Brother -> Mum -> Me -> Friend -> Friend's Mum -> Girlfriend's Mum -> Girlfriend! Although we could technically skip the Mum step.

They're not really famous but... :P


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 26, 2012)

my great-grandmother once lived on the same street as Rolf Harris when they were kids!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 26, 2012)

I can get to David Beckham in three steps.

Me -> My uncle -> an ESPN reporter (my uncle once worked at the Singapore branch of ESPN) -> David Beckham


----------



## Spoon (Aug 26, 2012)

How fun would it be, to be the Queen and be like "I can get to the Queen of England in zero degrees!" :D

 In all serious, I don't know someone whose met someone famous, but if I did it better be Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 26, 2012)

Spoon said:


> How fun would it be, to be the Queen and be like "I can get to the Queen of England in zero degrees!" :D
> 
> In all serious, I don't know someone whose met someone famous, but if I did it better be Kevin Bacon.


I have a Bacon number of 4 thanks to my connection to Richard Harris.


----------

